# Peanut Butter and Jelly Cupcakes



## ashtn (Oct 4, 2009)

I needed to build a website of my choice for a class project so I decided to do a recipe / step by step guide on how to make peanut butter and jelly cupcakes. They turned out super yummy!!!

How to Make Peanut Butter and Jelly Cupcakes

The short version: white cupcakes (betty crocker super moist white cake mix) with peanut butter icing (cream cheese, icing sugar and peanut butter) and cherry pie filling in the middle.

*




*​


----------



## Chikky (Oct 5, 2009)

Those sound yummy!


----------



## ashtn (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks! they were really yummy!! the cherry pie filling in the center is what makes them really good I think


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooooh Yum!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 8, 2009)

I showed my mom this,so we are going to make some!


----------



## ashtn (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome! you will have to let me know how it goes


----------



## nursie (Oct 8, 2009)

oh when i read the title, the idea sounded gross. but now that i've read your recipe, that sounds good!


----------

